# Good Old Derby



## silhouette.org (May 1, 2014)

This was a worth while splore! However apologies for some of the pictures being a little rushed but we were absolutely starving and were playing cat and mouse as kept hearing voices & there were definitely people around! & Not to mention at one point actually thought we were lost! Absolutely huge, amazing how it can be just left when a lot of the building we saw was seemingly quite modern really to say it actually opened and being built originally in 1894. Having said that, I think we missed out some key features but hey still had a great afternoon! We even found ourself a guided tour eventually but by this time we had done a few circles on our own! but it only cost £10 and meant we got to see the chapel where the slab is which we would not found on our own (we would've liked to seen the mortuary to be honest, not to worry, all the more reason for another trip back at some point!) the tour was by a girl whose name I did forget to get, but I did get a photo which she did ask me not to put it on the internet so I'am going to keep my promise on that one!

On with a tiny bit of history then before the photos, The neo-Jacobean building was completed in 1894, and its main features were its 'Onion' shaped domed towers and its central corridor which ran the length of the hospital. The hospital closed finally in 2009 but had been out of service as a hospital for a bit longer than that I'd say! 

The photos that interested us the most were those facial mouldings! If anyone could enlighten us on their possible usage, please do so! 

Leg bags! As well anyone?! 

Hope you enjoy and many thanks for looking! 




Derby017 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby005 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby035 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby034 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby033 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby032 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby031 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby030 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby029 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby028 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby027 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby026 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby025 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby024 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby023 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby022 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby022 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby021 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby020 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby019 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby016 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby015 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby014 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby013 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby012 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby011 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby010 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby009 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby009 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby008 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby007 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby006 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby005 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby004 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby003 by elladiandolini, on Flickr




Derby002 by elladiandolini, on Flickr


----------



## pabala (May 1, 2014)

radiotherapy masks


----------



## rudie (May 1, 2014)

Yeah as pabala says radiotherapy masks. They are made by taking a mould of a patients face. The presence of the assisted bath also suggests you where in an oncology department. 

Nice find. Redbrick hospitals have an odd charm.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2014)

Love the old building classic shape.


----------



## silhouette.org (May 1, 2014)

Yeah I do as well, think its a great building and could've had more potential than to sit rotting.


----------



## Kezz44 (May 1, 2014)

Might have to give this a look, not enough decay for me but it does look like a good day out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## evilnoodle (May 2, 2014)

Nice set of pics ;-)

Leg bags are a catheter bag.


----------



## mrtoby (May 2, 2014)

Did I read correctly that you got a guided tour for £10?


----------



## silhouette.org (May 2, 2014)

You read correctly yeah! A tenner! I don't think thats bad, however we were already a bit shattered, it wasn't discussed beforehand about a price but she had been kind enough to offer to show us a few bits, so we decided it was only fair!


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Worth a tenner any day, great opportunity


----------



## demon-pap (May 6, 2014)

always a great explore this one been 5 times now and i still dont think ive covered it all nor have i uploaded any of my pics, deffo getting more wrecked though each time i see this place, did you find the theatres and stuff, morgue is a decent explore and if you didnt find it its in quite a strage place.


----------



## silhouette.org (May 6, 2014)

Wauuuu theatre? No, I hadn't known there was one, thats worth going back for by the sound of it, looks like its back on our list now! And for the morgue too!


----------



## silhouette.org (May 6, 2014)

Got absolutely loads of places to do this summer! As things seem to be rapidly vanishing before our very eyes as well, already missed out on too much its time to get the ball rolling now, or its miss out!


----------



## sj9966 (May 6, 2014)

Great pics from here although I have to ask. Who was conducting the tour you mention??

It seems a bit odd that there was somebody there actually charging people to show them around!! 

Although it's not strange that she wants her face kept off the net!!


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2014)

Looks a bargain tour, they could have a tenner from me if it was nearby, I hope the enterprising lady is able to continue without any interference from officialdom, although I suspect that if elf&safety read your report they will go apeshit.
Lovely pics, most enjoyable, Many Thanks


----------



## krela (May 6, 2014)

sj9966 said:


> Great pics from here although I have to ask. Who was conducting the tour you mention??
> 
> It seems a bit odd that there was somebody there actually charging people to show them around!!
> 
> Although it's not strange that she wants her face kept off the net!!



Don't quite understand why people are getting confused. From my reading someone offered to show them around and they decided to bung them a donation at the end. I've had "guided tours" from homeless people living on sites before, and have done exactly the same thing.


----------



## biomedbri (May 6, 2014)

*face mask*

Hi 
The face mask are used in radiotherapy - to administer to the correct location a dose of radiation for cancer suffering patients - hope this helps

biomedbri


----------



## silhouette.org (May 6, 2014)

She and her chap were sitting on the stairs round by the side entrace, chilling with a bottle of bud! Yes on a Thursday afternoon! If I do go back there I will se if they are still there! He sat and waited, for more toursits i presume! Clearly been hanging around some time as they know the place well! I can understand her not wanting her picture on either.


----------



## silhouette.org (May 6, 2014)

Yes krela pretty much got it in one there


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 7, 2014)

Excellent photography! And as you say, it's a damn shame to see such a fine example of architecture sitting there rotting, no doubt to be replaced by a soul-less pre fab of some kind : (


----------



## silhouette.org (May 7, 2014)

Yeah ugly pre fab buildings all over the place.


----------

